# What city in europe has the most graffiti?



## scorpion (Sep 14, 2002)

graffiti = societal cancer


----------



## Desven (May 18, 2004)

i think you can't say that this city or this city has the most graffiti in europe,but i think it is either paris,london or berlin!


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

So, common let´s count the tags and bombings in each city, then we will know!


----------



## simadon (Sep 16, 2004)

Milan, Rome(as a country, Italy by far) or Berlin


----------



## Jose Luis (Jun 15, 2004)

I think Berlin wins this one easily


----------



## TallBox (Sep 21, 2002)

London or Paris


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

So, here some Berlin graffiti pages for those who like it:
1. www.graffitibox.de
2. www.artistz.de
3. www.graffiti.rockt.de
4. www.liquidz.de
.......


----------



## Urban Girl (Sep 15, 2004)

Berlin for sure


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

why does everyone just name the big capital cities?!

isnt it more likely that it will be a smaller city somewhere, and not necessarily london, berlin, paris etc?


----------



## nick_taylor (Mar 7, 2003)

Berlin probably; some of the places where graffiti has been 'painted' is pretty amazing. When travelling along the S-Bahn generally eastwards, there is on the old socialist housing blocks some crazy graffiti (up to several stories in height). There is also the Berlin Wall, but thats more a collect of art, except for a few spots.


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Derry...

At the end of 100's of houses vandels have had there way!


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

Lisbon has lots of tags especialy in Bairro Alto it makes me desguting!!
i think all taggers should be in jail


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

I absolutely despise graffiti.

Anyway, of cause there is quite a bit in London, but is seems restricted to area's around train lines and poorer neighbourhoods. Of cause you can find it in nice parts of town as well, but it isn't that much. There is more now than in the past, but I remember visiting London many times when I was still living in Sydney, and noticed how little graffiti London had compared to Sydney then.

When I first arrived in Frankfurt 5 years ago, the level of graffiti was shocking. Fortunately it has cleaned up a bit since then, but I still see more graffiti in Frankfurt than in London.

Berlin certainly had more than Frankfurt.

But the city that shocked me the most was Budapest. Except for the recently renovated absoulte central part of town, the rest of the city seemed almost destroyed by graffiti. It covers every possible space on nearly every building you can find - I was quite sadened by this. But the lack of much new graffiti in the area's recently renovated is a sign of hope that things are getting better now.

Personally, I think graffiti artists should do time in jail, or hard labour cleaning off their and other people's tags. There should also be rewards to nap these idiots, and I think if a few big ones are taken down, the graffiti in cities will drop significantly.

Don't get me wrong. I absolutely loved Budapest as a city, but the destruction by graffiti is shocking.

Examples of an underpass









And typical example of how beautiful old buildings are totally defaced. This is what almost all buildings look like before renovation.


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

Berlin is just on the same level as Budapest with this pics. Someone ever been to East-Berlin???
The most buildings look like on this pics. Also you can see very crazy graffiti on high houses.
The worst of all is the S-bahn ring. No house without graffiti, very sad to see this shit!


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

btw. the most graffitis in Hungary, Italy, Spain, France, GB... are done by German sprayers!
But also a lot of German Graffiti is done by foreign sprayers.
I heard that you are nothing in the sprayer scene if you never have sprayed in Berlin!


----------



## Kaene (Jun 7, 2005)

I love Berlin!
But I hate ugly tags!
Those damn bastards have ruined the city with that crap!
It´s the same thing here in Stockholm!
It´s the ugliest thing in the world!
Kick those bastards out of this world!
:bash: :bash: :bash:


----------



## Automatic Lover (Nov 25, 2004)

Like people say, I think graffiti are art, tags are crap. Graffiti just on old decadent walls, of course not on important buildings where they aren't suitable.


----------



## Accura4Matalan (Jan 7, 2004)

Everywhere on the continent seems pretty bad. I thought Léon was appalling.


----------



## NorthStar77 (Oct 8, 2003)

Apart from the underpass to Margit Island, I haven't noticed much grafitti in Budapest, but I think it is because I'm so used to it from Oslo that I don't notice it.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

There is lots of Grafitti in the East End of London and the grafitti on the Thameslink down towards Hendon, Kentish Town up to Kings Cross is amazing. But the government does a good job here of keeping it to a reasonable level. Lots of Graffiti in Manchester I remember.


----------



## Cee_em_bee (May 12, 2004)

**** the police!!


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

quality shit right there ^. why would anyone seriously think that those places looked nicer before theyd been sprayed on?? its an absolute mystery to me. graf is awesome!


----------



## NorthStar77 (Oct 8, 2003)

Some graffiti in Oslo, taken by me.


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

^ thats brilliant! all of it.


----------



## Cee_em_bee (May 12, 2004)

I understand where people come from though, toy taggers do make it hard for good graff to get appreciated.


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

I am pretty sure this is the place with the highest density of graffiti (murales) in the world. Orgosolo, in the island of Sardinia (Italy), has a population of 4900 and about 150-200 graffiti. It is a very peculiar place, as the concept of "private property" was unknown to its inhabitants until Italy became united in 1861. (In the latest local elections, the centre-left party won with 86% of the votes)













































































































"You can't obtain people's rights with savagery"


----------



## rufi (Nov 24, 2004)

Justme said:


> And typical example of how beautiful old buildings are totally defaced. This is what almost all buildings look like before renovation.


that's just disgusting...


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

Here is some London Graf.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

And some more London Graf by less talented artists.


----------



## Jose Luis (Jun 15, 2004)

some of them are damn good


----------



## Hed Kandi (Aug 29, 2004)

I think there is not much difference in all the cities accross europe.
It depends on how many time a city council will start a cleanup.
I know amsterdam a few years ago was filled with grafitti all over town.
Now a days only the subway and train tracks are loaded with grafs.
Same as some old housing projects which will be demolished or are subjected to renovation soon.

The question should be which city has the worst city counsil.


----------

